# Pigeon Racing Books



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm curious what are the best authors / books on the subject of racing pigeons? What book or books are considered the "must have" or are highly recomended by the winning loft vetrans here on the forum?


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Oh man there are a ton of good books out there on racing birds. Rotundo on Racing Pigeons by Joe Rotundo, The Eye and Orientation The Pigeon Racers Guide by Brad LaVerne is a good read though I'm not sure how practical it is, Fit to Win by Dr. Wim Peters is an amazing book I would say its a must have, any of the books by Wendell Mitchell Levi are good though they are a bit dated still good information, The Flying Vets Pigeon Health and Management by Colin Walker, there are also some good books out there on loft construction, certain flying styles etc etc. Really depends on what your focus is but this is a start.


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

I bought a box of old racing pigeon digests from the now defunct eggbid auction sight, but I found a lot of great info in them for just a few bucks.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Absolutely, a subscription to racing pigeon digest is fairly cheap and there is a lot of good information in them.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Matt Bell said:


> Oh man there are a ton of good books out there on racing birds. Rotundo on Racing Pigeons by Joe Rotundo, The Eye and Orientation The Pigeon Racers Guide by Brad LaVerne is a good read though I'm not sure how practical it is, Fit to Win by Dr. Wim Peters is an amazing book I would say its a must have, any of the books by Wendell Mitchell Levi are good though they are a bit dated still good information, The Flying Vets Pigeon Health and Management by Colin Walker, there are also some good books out there on loft construction, certain flying styles etc etc. Really depends on what your focus is but this is a start.


I heard of Rotundo and googled the book and its $200 new fortunetly their are used books that start under $40 ...talk about sticker shock http://www.amazon.com/Rotondo-Racing-Pigeons-Joseph/dp/0969264038 Thanks for the help Matt. I'll go through the list and see whats available.

Thanx again for the heads up on the racing pigeon digest...I just found a link to thier past articles http://www.racingpigeondigest.com/archives/


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Oh no way dude, forget Amazon, you can get the Rotundo book brand new through most pigeon supply houses for about $50. But yeah, if you can get a used one for 40 go for it, save money however possible, the book will say the samethings, lol.


----------

